# White Sox or Indians???



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Who will win the AL Central?*​
Chicago White Sox650.00%Cleveland Indians650.00%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ok, NYY in the ALCS was THE collapse of the century. But if the Indians win the AL Central...that will be a VERY close second.

What do you think? CLE or CWS as AL Central Champs? I knew the Sox were headed for collapse (just like the last four years) but it just came so late...too bad the Twinks couldn't take advantage of it.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Who cares, I hate both of these teams. 

In all reality, the Indians are playing much better ball at this point in the season. They should have enough left to just pull the division out, with a 1st round loss in the postseason.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I think the sox will hold on for the division, but the indians will get the wild card.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I hope the Chisox miss the playoffs all together, it would be a classic chicago implosion. In fact, its the only joy I still find in this season.


----------

